# Epiphone Blueshawk Deluxe



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epi version of the Gibson Blueshawk from the 1990s/2000s. Same features. 










I like small bodied semi hollow bodies. I like P90s. I have a very low tolerance of 60 cycle hum. I like the dummy coil idea. I'm wondering if it has any affect on the P90 sound? Of course the 25.5" scale will give it a bit more snap. And the varitone would be interesting fool around with. I was very close to getting a Gibson version 10 years ago. Today used prices are around $900 to $1000 for the Gibsons and rarely show up. The Epi will be $629.

[video=youtube;6qW2YvSrJjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qW2YvSrJjE[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If one falls into my hands I would probably keep it around.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting, read about them in an email a couple of days back it's something I'd certainly consider. Red, blue or Black.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know, i thought i was shored up pretty good against gas. you guys keep posting these p90 guitars, and it makes me want one too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One of these were posted a year or so ago with a mixed like and not for me response. The body shape is a little different than a standard hollow or semi-hollow but it's a very decent guitar IMHO. I think putting gold covers over the pickups would give it a real classy look against that beautiful red body.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a black Gibson one that I bought from a forum member several years ago. 
I still enjoy it and play it regularly.

I replaced the pickups with real P90's and it sounded stellar. (The originals on the Gibson are not true P90's…they call them Blues90s). 
I've since put the old ones back and although it's not as "FAT" it still is a very useable guitar.

It's TINY. On stage I used to flip from a mammoth Gretsch White Falcon to the Blueshawk and it looked like a pimple on me ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

There's a pair of Gibby's on kijiji for sale/trade.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...wk/1071514220?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/norfo...wk/1067989039?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> There's a pair of Gibby's on kijiji for sale/trade.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...wk/1071514220?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/norfo...wk/1067989039?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I think that's what turned a lot of people off, the price.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I think that's what turned a lot of people off, the price.


The price seems reasonable, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I think that's what turned a lot of people off, the price.


$950 for the red and $1000 for the black, and accepting trades.
I think that's reasonable as well. These are Gibson's, not Epi's.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I was looking at one new about 10 years ago (Gibson) it was either $849 or $899,... I can't quite remember.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

from the 2014 vintage guitar price guide;

Blueshawk
Small single-cut, f-holes, 2 single-coil hum cancelling Blues 90 pickups, 
6-way Varitone dial, gold hardware, Bigsby option starts ’98.
1996-2006 $800 $1,000


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> The price seems reasonable, no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was a bit on the high side in regards to the competition. I think you can get a better hollow body for quite a bit less than that. I know it may not be the exact body style but many buyers are not necessarily looking at that when buying. Perhaps I am out in left field on this with that opinion.

I just looked up the price at MF and they are going new for $399.00. They often have 15% off on orders $299.00 and up so that would make it $340.00. Those ones on Kijiji are way out in left field. So it appears I was wrong about the price. They are quite affordable after all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

First of all this is Canada. Not the USA. Most USA retailers, like Sweetwater are selling the Epiphone version for $499US ($594Cdn). MF will sell it to you in Canada for $626.26Cdn. +brokerage, +duty +taxes. if you go to ship to Canada and pay in Cdn funds I'm assuming free shipping.

You are better off buying it from a Canadian store.

BTW - the others were commenting on the cost of a Used Gibson Blueshawk, which is about $900 to $1000 Cdn.



Steadfastly said:


> I just looked up the price at MF and they are going new for $399.00. They often have 15% off on orders $299.00 and up so that would make it $340.00. Those ones on Kijiji are way out in left field. So it appears I was wrong about the price. They are quite affordable after all.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I just looked up the price at MF and they are going new for $399.00.


Nope, they are listed at $626.32 CAN .

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar

not sure what you looked up


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Nope, they are listed at $626.32 CAN .
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar
> 
> not sure what you looked up


It is $399.00 USD. You can pretty well get 15% off most of the time making it $340.00 USD. For those that live close to the border, like me, it pays to have it shipped to a border town and slipping over and getting it. You would pay about $425.00 + HST. That's a much better price than buying it in Canada.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NO. I just went to MF again It is $626.26 Cdn for a EPIPHONE BLUESHAWK DELUXE. You are Wrong. Bubb did the same and came up with the same price. I don't live on the border. And NO I don't own a car. I would never go to the US to just to buy a guitar. And there are brokerage fees to process the guitar when it crosses the border to collect the duty (MIC - No NAFTA agreement here) and taxes. US dollars mean squat. The current exchange rate for a Cdn $ is $.84 US. Use Cdn $ when you do your pricing. 

And what if there were flaws? How the hell would I get it back for an exchange. Also, I never assume there is going to be a discount.

And,... I never buy a guitar without playing it first.



Steadfastly said:


> It is $399.00 USD. You can pretty well get 15% off most of the time making it $340.00 USD. For those that live close to the border, like me, it pays to have it shipped to a border town and slipping over and getting it. You would pay about $425.00 + HST. That's a much better price than buying it in Canada.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> NO. I just went to MF again It is $626.26 Cdn for a EPIPHONE BLUESHAWK DELUXE. You are Wrong. Bubb did the same and came up with the same price. I don't live on the border. And NO I don't own a car. I would never go to the US to just to buy a guitar. And there are brokerage fees to process the guitar when it crosses the border to collect the duty (MIC - No NAFTA agreement here) and taxes. US dollars mean squat. The current exchange rate for a Cdn $ is $.84 US. Use Cdn $ when you do your pricing.
> 
> And what if there were flaws? How the hell would I get it back for an exchange. Also, I never assume there is going to be a discount.
> 
> And,... I never buy a guitar without playing it first.


I have done this many times. All you do is pay the HST if you pick it up yourself; no brokerage and no duties. If there are flaws you can return it at no charge, including the shipping. This also I have done. 

BTW, I'm just giving you information. How and where you make your purchases is entirely up to you, not to try to persuade you to change your purchasing habits. Others may choose to do it differently and save some money, thus the reason for my post.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> It is $399.00 USD.


post the link


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

MF somehow knows I am from Canada always posts their prices in Canadian Funds with the ship to Canada icon in the top right.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar

Cdn $ has gone up. It is now only $625.02 Cdn. 

I am looking at the CBC news - Technology and Science site. An MF ad has shown up advertising the Blueshawk for $499US. I shall now click on it to see if thinks I'm from the US. - Nope - still gives me $625.02 Cdn price and ships to Canada icon.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I was looking at a used black Gibson one last Thursday. The asking price was $1200. I left my wallet at home so I wouldn't make an impulse GAS purchase offer.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> MF somehow knows I am from Canada always posts their prices in Canadian Funds with the ship to Canada icon in the top right.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar
> 
> ...


If you click on the "ships to Canada" icon it will give you the option to ship to US,then the pricing will be in US $ if you want that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> MF somehow knows I am from Canada always posts their prices in Canadian Funds with the ship to Canada icon in the top right.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar
> 
> ...


Robert: They started doing that a couple of years ago. It's likely a "cookie" they installed on your computer. Just click on the flag and you can change it back to USD. That CDN price is ridiculous because they include a whole bunch of things that an informed buyer can get around.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

$499US = $598CAN today


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> $499US = $598CAN today


Correct. But it's $399.00 at MF, not $499.00.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar?_requestid=44262


post your $399 link


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What about something like this? 










Something like this will be my next electric . It's a Canadian made Prestige Hollow. Retail is about twice the Epi, but a quarter of a Gibson. I love the fretboard inlay on this particular one


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> What about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canadian made is relative. The body and neck are produced in South Korea. Prestige installs the hardware and does the set-up in Canada.

http://www.prestigeguitars.com/faq.php


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is probably looking at the Nighthawk, not the blues hawk, its 499.00 there is no 399.00 bluehawk, somebody needs glasses, go to Cosmos and pay 629.00..


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

GWN! said:


> Canadian made is relative. The body and neck are produced in South Korea. Prestige installs the hardware and does the set-up in Canada.
> 
> http://www.prestigeguitars.com/faq.php



I know 2 people who have guitars from Prestige. One of them has owned at least 5 Gibson Custom shops, and he swears these play and sound as well as, if not better than any of the Gibsons he has owned. 

But that is a good point, I had no idea they were made in Korea.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I know 2 people who have guitars from Prestige. One of them has owned at least 5 Gibson Custom shops, and he swears these play and sound as well as, if not better than any of the Gibsons he has owned.
> 
> But that is a good point, I had no idea they were made in Korea.



I am not knocking the quality of their guitars. In fact they are getting pretty good reviews. And Prestige freely admit that they are not fully Canadian made. Nothing wrong with a guitar from South Korea. Korean made Ibanez and Gretsch are quite nice. My own preference is for a Godin Montreal Premiere or 5th Avenue Kingpin II for a Canadian made guitar.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

the prestige shown is a 1500.00 guitar made in Korea.. pretty .....but over-priced


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-blueshawk-deluxe-semi-hollowbody-electric-guitar?_requestid=44262
> 
> 
> post your $399 link


Sorry, my bad. I was looking at the Nighthawk, not the Blueshawk.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry, my bad. I was looking at the Nighthawk, not the Blueshawk.



i think i guess that awhile back


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> i think i guess that awhile back


Yes, you were much quicker on the uptake than me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> the prestige shown is a 1500.00 guitar made in Korea.. pretty .....but over-priced



thats MSRP i think


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> thats msrp i think


msrp is 1950.00


----------

